# Tabelle PLZ - Ort woher



## smista (15. März 2007)

Hallo ich möchte eine Kunden Datenbank aufbauen und Access soll zu jedem Ort in Deutschland die PLZ wissen bzw andersrum. Wo bekomme ich eine Tabelle (z.b. Excel) her die alle PLZen und Orte enthällt ?

Danke !


----------



## Alex F. (15. März 2007)

Keine ahnung aber du solltest auch die strassen mit hausnummern mit berücksichtigen. In grösseren Orten kommt es vor dass es da unterschiedliche Plz für eine Strasse gibt.


----------



## _pedde_ (15. März 2007)

Hallo,

da stehen aber eben nicht alle ort drin (wäre wahrscheinlich dann auch viel zu gross ;-) )

http://www.team-moeller.homepage.t-online.de/Download/tm-plzundortsuchen.zip

Gruss,
Pedde


----------



## azume2000 (15. März 2007)

Hi,
hab durch Zufall Deine Frage gelesen.
Vor ein paar Jahren hab so ein Verzeichniss mal gebraucht, hab Dir die Daten als CSV und TAB in ein ZIP gepackt, hier der Link: hxxp://bitshare.de/download.php?file=491318
Hab gleich noch ein paar andere Länder dazugepackt.

Eins nur: Die Daten sind aus 2004 und wurden seitdem nicht überarbeitet.
Wenn Du so ein Verzeichnis brauchst müsstest es kaufen, wo?  

Viel Spass!


----------



## smista (15. März 2007)

ja danke genau was ich gesucht habe. 
jetz habe ich noch ein klienes problem. 
ich habe eine mysql datenbank. wie bringe ich die daten jetz da rein? also wenn ich insert into verwende, sitze ich morgen noch dran. 
wie kann ich das .xls am besten da importieren?

danke! 

smista


----------



## azume2000 (15. März 2007)

Hi,

ich würde die Excel-Datei als CSV speichern
Über MySQL-Admin-Schnittstelle in die MySQL-Tabelle importieren.

Sollte es Probleme beim Import geben: exportiere ein paar Beispiel-Daten aus der MySQL-Tabelle als CSV und schau Dir das Format an.

Grüße


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (15. März 2007)

Hallo,

die Frage nach einer Ortsdatenbank hatten wir schon ein paar Mal. Die Suche hätte hier sicher ein paar brauchbare Ergebnisse ausgespuckt. Damit wäre man dann auch auf die OpenGeoDb gestoßen.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Radhad (16. März 2007)

Ich hab die Ortssuche online mal ausprobiert - er hat meine Beispielsstadt 8Hilden), bei der ich die PLZ's kenne (40721, 40723, 40724) nicht gefunden, sondern nur mit dem Namen.

Ein PLZ <-> Ort Datenbank hat ein großes Problem:

Ein Ort hat ein oder mehrere PLZ.
Ein PLZ gehört zu einem oder mehreren Orten.

Im Normalfall hat man hier eine n:m Beziehung, welche sich nicht mit zwei 1:n Beziehungen auflösen lässt. Die neueste Datenbank der Post hat von ehemals allen Städten & PLZ's umgestellt auf pro PLZ nur noch EINE Stadt! Seitdem entspricht es zwar der Normalisierung in der 3. NF, aber viele Daten gehen dadurch verloren. Ich denke der Großteil der Datenbanken verwenden PLZ & Ort als Attribute einer Tabelle. So habe ich es auch in meiner Ausbildung zum ITA in DB gelernt - da war das sogar von Oracle empfohlen, diese als Attribute darzustellen.

Das gleiche Problem gilt auch bei der Telefonvorwahl:

Eine Vorwahl gehört zu einem oder mehreren Orten.
Ein ort hat eine oder mehrere Vorwahlen.



Gruß Radhad


----------

